# how to remove Sinowal virus?



## HiddenStupid (Dec 5, 2008)

how to remove Sinowal virus?

it cause crashes to everything i try to open. cant open nothing.


----------



## IggSter (Dec 5, 2008)

Have a read of this:

sinowal solved


----------



## HiddenStupid (Dec 5, 2008)

IggSter said:


> Have a read of this:
> 
> sinowal solved



so how did he remove it? he remove services.ink and it remove sinowal?


----------



## IggSter (Dec 5, 2008)

It looks like there are a number of steps to remove this trojan, just follow the instructions cybertech gives throughout the topic.


----------



## HiddenStupid (Dec 5, 2008)

IggSter said:


> It looks like there are a number of steps to remove this trojan, just follow the instructions cybertech gives throughout the topic.



can you scan what he did for me? 

example:
actions
1- cbshredder
2- super antispyware
3- remove services.ik using autoruns


so what did he do in? too much to read and lazy.


----------



## erocker (Dec 5, 2008)

Do yourself a favor and read it.  You may learn something, plus people here aren't here to do work for you because you are lazy.


----------



## HiddenStupid (Dec 5, 2008)

erocker said:


> Do yourself a favor and read it.  You may learn something, plus people here aren't here to do work for you because you are lazy.



ok ill try but ill fall asleep but ill try. 50% of thinking to reformat. but will try researching a bit more of how to delete it.... but it sooo much to read.... but im sooo want to get rid of it without reformatting...


----------



## Sonido (Dec 5, 2008)

HiddenStupid said:


> ok ill try but ill fall asleep but ill try. 50% of thinking to reformat. but will try researching a bit more of how to delete it.... but it sooo much to read.... but im sooo want to get rid of it without reformatting...



Friend, you're making your name ring true. The steps are quite simple. Just read and follow it and you should be just fine. Please post again once you have done it. I hope to hear good news.


----------

